# Calling all romantics out there. I need your help!



## Private Prozac

Right lads and lasses. I've met a girl and also met my romantic match!

Now, I'm usually the one who sends cards or makes CD's up with appropriate tunes etc, etc but she is beating me hands down so far.

I'm not talking about spending wads of money because I think that thought is priceless, (although I've run out of them hence posting on here! :? ).

So, what is 'original' and relatively low cost that will woo her?

What have you done to woo the opposite sex that's different, original and pretty much free/cheap?

I need your help here cos I'm being pasted at my own game.

Cheers peeps.

TT260bhp

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Leg

What happened to clouting them one and dragging em home by the hair?

I dunno, im so out of touch. :roll:


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> What happened to clouting them one and dragging em home by the hair?
> 
> I dunno, im so out of touch. :roll:


 :lol:

Try this.

http://www.starregistry.co.uk/


----------



## Guest

And poetry is free. Any old tripe that involves the moon, love, hearts etc as long as it rhymes.

My favourite is by Spike Milligan.

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
but my underwear is off white.


----------



## Private Prozac

DUO3 NAN said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://www.starregistry.co.uk/


Ermm, don't think you've quite grasped the concept of FREE mate! :lol:


----------



## DXN

plant on oak tree in the middle of now where. Your tree for ever. Will out last any life time.

Just pick the right spot and plan to visit it annually


----------



## Guest

Pretty much free or cheap ring any bells?

Try making her a perfume.


----------



## BAMTT

If you know a good florist i would go for 1 of her favourite flower's delivered each hour on the hour for all of friday afternoon when she's looking forward to the weekend



TT260bhp said:


> Is this a comeback


----------



## Dotti

How about a picnic and your un-devided attention of giving her face and neck tickles which will send her into a trance along with how much you adore her :wink: . Works every time with my hubby  He is the tickle king! [smiley=pimp2.gif]   :wink:


----------



## Guest

How about a turkey baster containing your fresh sperm and a book of childrens names.

Or have i misunderstood what you mean by romantic?


----------



## jonah

Send her a single Rolo recorded delivery :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Buy a decent car to woo her with :roll:


----------



## Dotti

I don't think he wants to spendy any money


----------



## fire_storm

Make her a cake, or to be exact a small individual fairy cake. Never fails to impress.


----------



## John C

jonah said:


> Send her a single Rolo recorded delivery :wink:


Variation on a theme........

Once bought my wife a wooden box and filled it with last Rolos. Bought about 10 packets, chopped them in half and presto, 20 last rolos. Felt a fat b***ard having to eat 10 almost packets of 'middles'.


----------



## Private Prozac

BAMTT said:


> TT260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a comeback
Click to expand...

Like LL Cool J once said 'Don't call it a comeback' :wink:

Like the Oak Tree one and the Rolo one.

Might give the turkey baster one a miss and deliver in person!!


----------



## Dotti

Then again you could buy her a lottery ticket with some numbers of significants and prey she wins


----------



## A3DFU

How about taking a freshly home baked bread for a leisurely beakfast before you go for a long walk, a pub lunch, etc


----------



## Private Prozac

Dani ~ I'm a bloke! :lol:


----------



## slg

A3DFU said:


> How about taking a freshly home baked bread for a leisurely beakfast before you go for a long walk, a pub lunch, etc


Why would you take a loaf of bread out for breakfast? Is it not the girlfriend he should be taking out? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

They probably don't answer back as much and, for a quid, would be a bargain date!!


----------



## A3DFU

TT2BMW said:


> Dani ~ I'm a bloke! :lol:


A bloke did just that for me recently and the bread he brought was VERY nice indeed


----------



## A3DFU

slg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about taking a freshly home baked bread for a leisurely beakfast before you go for a long walk, a pub lunch, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take a loaf of bread out for breakfast? Is it not the girlfriend he should be taking out? :wink:
Click to expand...

Taking - not taking out. That's the freshly home baked bread :roll:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani ~ I'm a bloke! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A bloke did just that for me recently and the bread he brought was VERY nice indeed
Click to expand...

ooooooo Dani  . Did he feed you his home baked fresh bread? 

TT2BMW I find it hard to beleive you really have charm from all the posts you post on here with your Fing and Blinding and moans and groans  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani ~ I'm a bloke! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A bloke did just that for me recently and the bread he brought was VERY nice indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooooooo Dani  . Did he feed you his home baked fresh bread?
Click to expand...

Shhhhh, that's my secret :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

TT2BMW said:


> Now, I'm usually the one who sends cards or makes CD's up with appropriate tunes etc, etc *but she is beating me hands down *so far.


Be afraid! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg

TT2BMW said:


> Dani ~ I'm a bloke! :lol:


Nope, ure male. If u were a bloke you would never have posted this thread.


----------



## robokn

And a bloke would have gone with the turkey baster LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Take her to a TT meet, where we can all take the pi$$ out of her for dating a [email protected] like you :wink:


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> What happened to clouting them one and dragging em home by the hair?
> 
> I dunno, im so out of touch. :roll:


I have to agree with leg on this one.
Us Leeds lads know no better.

Modern version is slipping rohypnol in a womans pint.

Thing is, she wont remember the romantic moments, so, a bit of a lost cause.


----------



## Leg

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to clouting them one and dragging em home by the hair?
> 
> I dunno, im so out of touch. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with leg on this one.
> Us Leeds lads know no better.
> 
> Modern version is slipping rohypnol in a womans pint.
> 
> Thing is, she wont remember the romantic moments, so, a bit of a lost cause.
Click to expand...

Ha, if I was still on the pull round Leeds now I would slip rohypnol in my own f*cking drink m8


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to clouting them one and dragging em home by the hair?
> 
> I dunno, im so out of touch. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with leg on this one.
> Us Leeds lads know no better.
> 
> Modern version is slipping rohypnol in a womans pint.
> 
> Thing is, she wont remember the romantic moments, so, a bit of a lost cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, if I was still on the pull round Leeds now I would slip rohypnol in my own f*cking drink m8
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## garyc

BAMTT said:


> If you know a good florist i would go for 1 of her favourite flower's delivered each hour on the hour for all of friday afternoon when she's looking forward to the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> TT260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a comeback
Click to expand...

Stalker!


----------



## garyc

ps. Propose to her. Or redecorate her flat. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

mighTy Tee said:


> Take her to a TT meet, where we can all take the pi$$ out of her for dating a [email protected] like you :wink:


Or I could point at you Dick and, in my best Jim Bowen voice, say "Look what ya could have wun". Then she'd count her f'ing blessings mate! :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take her to a TT meet, where we can all take the pi$$ out of her for dating a [email protected] like you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could point at you Dick and, in my best Jim Bowen voice, say "Look what ya could have wun". Then she'd count her f'ing blessings mate! :-*
Click to expand...

What? After you've been there, she's tainted m8 :-*


----------



## Kell

What about a hand-made card?

SOmething along these lines might suffice:

http://www.cardome.co.uk/productdetails ... ductID=172


----------



## paulie1

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to clouting them one and dragging em home by the hair?
> 
> I dunno, im so out of touch. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with leg on this one.
> Us Leeds lads know no better.
> 
> Modern version is slipping rohypnol in a womans pint.
> 
> Thing is, she wont remember the romantic moments, so, a bit of a lost cause.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Bastard! Just made me spit my tea out!


----------



## kmpowell

TT2BMW said:


> So, what is 'original' and relatively low cost that will woo her?


Bang her up the wrong 'un, but - and this is the clever bit - don't wipe your dick in her curtains when you've finished. Point this particular detail out and she will be putty in your hands...


----------



## towsertim

kmpowell said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is 'original' and relatively low cost that will woo her?
> 
> 
> 
> Bang her up the wrong 'un, but - and this is the clever bit - don't wipe your dick in her curtains when you've finished. Point this particular detail out and she will be putty in your hands...
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true gentleman.


----------



## Guest

towsertim said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is 'original' and relatively low cost that will woo her?
> 
> 
> 
> Bang her up the wrong 'un, but - and this is the clever bit - don't wipe your dick in her curtains when you've finished. Point this particular detail out and she will be putty in your hands...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true gentleman.
Click to expand...

Or a nice romantic dirty sanchez. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Dotti

So, whats it to be TT2BMW?


----------



## Guest

Dotti said:


> So, whats it to be TT2BMW?


He's probably trying to work out what a "dirty sanchez" is.


----------



## Toshiba

Shave your balls.

Else if you wanna keep it cheap - give her your rover.


----------



## sipajen

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## Private Prozac

kmpowell said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is 'original' and relatively low cost that will woo her?
> 
> 
> 
> Bang her up the wrong 'un, but - and this is the clever bit - don't wipe your dick in her curtains when you've finished. Point this particular detail out and she will be putty in your hands...
Click to expand...

Still single then Kev? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

Dotti ~ Think the Rolo first, then have a look at Kells Blue Peter stylee cards, a few poems, sent a CD today and then shave my nads, (cheers Tosh! :wink: ).


----------



## Dotti

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti ~ Think the Rolo first, then have a look at Kells Blue Peter stylee cards, a few poems, sent a CD today and then shave my nads, (cheers Tosh! :wink: ).


  Nice one. Keep us posted as to how you got on


----------



## JohnDonovan

kmpowell said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is 'original' and relatively low cost that will woo her?
> 
> 
> 
> Bang her up the wrong 'un, but - and this is the clever bit - don't wipe your dick in her curtains when you've finished. Point this particular detail out and she will be putty in your hands...
Click to expand...

       Bloody priceless!


----------



## scott-tt225

Mate, dont shave your nads, after a couple of days it will itch like hell.

Eitehr veet or wax!


----------



## Dotti

scott-tt225 said:


> Mate, dont shave your nads, after a couple of days it will itch like hell.
> 
> Eitehr veet or wax!


LOL! You've tried it then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## jonah

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti ~ Think the Rolo first, then have a look at Kells Blue Peter stylee cards, a few poems, sent a CD today and then shave my nads, (cheers Tosh! :wink: ).


The Rolo never fails :wink: Oh and try this! cut and paste the lyrics of a song you like ( James Morrison always goes down well) in an E-mail with subject "thinking of you" and nothing else except maybe a X at the end, she'll think you've actually listened to the words, this also never fails


----------



## mrs coope

Hey TT2BMW! Way to go on the new love in your life!  Hope it's going well....

Coope & I are both very romantic here's some things we've done...

Send texts saying how much you miss or love her (if you've got to that stage yet) or just where you'd like to kiss/nuzzle her right now or just that the thought of her lingers like the memory of her kiss on your lips....

Phone her at work tell her just "love ya/miss ya" & put the phone down....

Turn up at her work, kiss her passionately & then leave.....

Post her some love heart sweets..... (or one in particular)........

Have a carpet picnic, only food allowed are things you can eat/feed each other with... doesn't have to cost a fortune, light a load of candles, put on romantic music & enjoy...

Have a bath together, by candle light, sprinkle some rose petals on the water.....

Wash her hair...

Dry every inch of her with a big soft fluffy towel....

Paint her toenails.....

Massage her..... every where except......

Count her freckles/moles & name your favourite one in an intimate place.....

Stare deep into her eyes & just say "wow".....

Giftwrap a small box, put a ribbon around it, tie a big bow & add a tag on which you have written the following: (or something similar)
My Darling,
Inside this little package is a special gift from me, but don't untie the ribbon, it's not something you can see. 
Inside are all my happy thoughts & wishes just for you, the part of me that thinks of you in all I say & do. 
This gift must not be opened, just hold it near your heart, it will keep us close together even when we are apart.
(Gary did this for me when we first got together & it was one of the sweetest things - I asked him if he minded me passing it on to you)

Best of all - make her laugh, every time Coope makes me laugh I fall in love with him all over again..... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Hope it keeps going well.....

Lucy

PS - its true about the shaving, I can offer you a good price on a BS&C wax if you like, & could also make you up an oil to massage her with.... :wink:


----------



## Guest

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dotti

DUO3 NAN said:


> [smiley=sick2.gif]


Hehe I was starting to think it was written by a male then it said Lucy at the bottom so she gets away with what she put I think :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

sounds like stalking to me.


----------



## mrs coope

Dotti said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe I was starting to think it was written by a male then it said Lucy at the bottom so she gets away with what she put I think :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks Dotti! but which bit....? the sloppy stuff or the BS&C wax??!!


----------



## demi_god

jeez..wow, thats some list  ....you missed out the tea breaks.

TT2BMW, if you want to do something for her thats romantic and not too pricey.....give me her number, i'll take her out and it won't cost you a thing. :wink:


----------



## mrs coope

Toshiba said:


> sounds like stalking to me.


Nah - you just aint been "wooed" - have to say though, it's a total pain in the backside if you have no interest - but if you fancy someones pants off & that stuff happens it's wicked! (IMO) 
:wink:


----------



## Toshiba

if you want to woo me, mines a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Dotti

That's with the pig not cooked! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Are you thinking about spit roasts again?


----------



## mrs coope

Toshiba said:


> if you want to woo me, mines a bacon sandwich.


Yup, well that's how I won Coopes heart to be honest - you don't get a waistline like his by marrying a bad cook! It's just the right size to snuggle into the small of my back.....


----------



## Dotti

Who dear? Me dear? No dear! :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, dont shave your nads, after a couple of days it will itch like hell.
> 
> Eitehr veet or wax!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You've tried it then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Click to expand...

I suggest Lasering :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

'Do you expect me to talk?'
'No Mr. Bond, i expect you to die'










Fcuk that off - you seen the size of the laser?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: That's a big un! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> 'Do you expect me to talk?'
> 'No Mr. Bond, i expect you to die'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fcuk that off - you seen the size of the laser?


I promise, it's not that bad :wink:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Do you expect me to talk?'
> 'No Mr. Bond, i expect you to die'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fcuk that off - you seen the size of the laser?
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, it's not that bad :wink:
Click to expand...

It's still big :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Do you expect me to talk?'
> 'No Mr. Bond, i expect you to die'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fcuk that off - you seen the size of the laser?
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, it's not that bad :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still big :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're talking about the film Abi :roll: Yes, I like James Bond too :wink:


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> sounds like stalking to me.


Sounds like slavery to me.


----------



## Private Prozac

Thanks Mrs Coope. Excellent ideas there. I especially like the empty box one. Romantic .......and free!! 

Well, she came down to see me this weekend and suffice to say that I'm now walking like John Wayne! :wink:


----------



## mrs coope

TT2BMW said:


> Thanks Mrs Coope. Excellent ideas there. I especially like the empty box one. Romantic .......and free!!
> 
> Well, she came down to see me this weekend and suffice to say that I'm now walking like John Wayne! :wink:


No worries! Should keep you going for a while any way..... :wink:

 .......can't imagine why the walk though....!! :roll:

Now how about that BS&C wax......or did you have one already - hence the walk?? :twisted:


----------



## jampott

mrs coope said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs Coope. Excellent ideas there. I especially like the empty box one. Romantic .......and free!!
> 
> No worries! Should keep you going for a while any way..... :wink:
> 
> Well, she came down to see me this weekend and suffice to say that I'm now walking like John Wayne! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> .......can't imagine why!! :roll:
Click to expand...

I think he's saying that his balls are still full to bursting because she didn't put out.


----------



## mrs coope

jampott said:


> I think he's saying that his balls are still full to bursting because she didn't put out.


Either that or he's had that BS&C wax :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

jampott said:


> I think he's saying that his balls are still full to bursting because she didn't put out.


Nah, I sorted once she left thanks Tim. That photo of you works everytime! :-*


----------



## jampott

TT2BMW said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's saying that his balls are still full to bursting because she didn't put out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I sorted once she left thanks Tim. That photo of you works everytime! :-*
Click to expand...

Between you and Lord V, I've got quite a male(*) following on here.

(*) In the loosest possible sense.


----------



## Private Prozac

And with an arse like yours Tim it would be loose! :?


----------



## mrs coope

Hey, how's the big romance going?? Give us an up-date....


----------



## Private Prozac

Dumped her a few weeks ago and she turned out to be a bloody bunny boiler!!

Letters, texts, phone calls, turning up on my doorstep on a Sunday night unannounced, (she lives 2hrs drive away!!  ), sending 'stuff' in the post, (and I don't mean her last Rolo either!), etc, etc.

She 'persuaded' me to give it another go and I was due to go up there this weekend and meet 30 members of her family at a BBQ. I also had to get a van and pick up 2 sofas for my new gaff yesterday morning and so was here, there and everywhere. Was going to drive up yesterday afternoon until I picked up my mobile at midday to see 5 texts and 4 missed calls asking 'Are you alright', 'You're very quiet' & 'Everything OK?'.

*No. I'm moving 2 f*cking sofas and lugging them up 2 flights of stairs. Why, was I supposed to report in every frigging half an hour?*

Suffice to say she didn't get a very good response, once I did stop at 2pm, and I had a very enjoyable, relaxing and peaceful weekend on my own playing Forza on the 360!


----------



## Private Prozac

P.S. Thanks for asking though! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

TT2BMW said:


> my new gaff


Pardon me for being terribly old fassioned here. I know my son had a quick "turn-around" when he dumped one of his gfs. And he is now happy with the new gf since more than 5 years. But to me, a little time between "jobs" is not a bad idea :roll:

Anyway, good luck to you


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> my new gaff
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for being terribly old fassioned here. I know my son had a quick "turn-around" when he dumped one of his gfs. And he is now happy with the new gf since more than 5 years. But to me, a little time between "jobs" is not a bad idea :roll:
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you
Click to expand...

Gaff = pad = place of abode, Dani

Not "gf" :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Totally agree Dani.

Gonna have some me space now.


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> my new gaff
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for being terribly old fassioned here. I know my son had a quick "turn-around" when he dumped one of his gfs. And he is now happy with the new gf since more than 5 years. But to me, a little time between "jobs" is not a bad idea :roll:
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaff = pad = place of abode, Dani
> 
> Not "gf" :wink:
Click to expand...

Oops  must have been too late ,,,, or too much vino  :wink:



TT2BMW said:


> Totally agree Dani.
> 
> Gonna have some me space now.


Good on you 8)


----------



## jampott

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> my new gaff
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for being terribly old fassioned here. I know my son had a quick "turn-around" when he dumped one of his gfs. And he is now happy with the new gf since more than 5 years. But to me, a little time between "jobs" is not a bad idea :roll:
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaff = pad = place of abode, Dani
> 
> Not "gf" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops  must have been too late ,,,, or too much vino  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree Dani.
> 
> Gonna have some me space now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you 8)
Click to expand...

No, Dani, space is also a euphemism.

space = gay sex


----------



## Dotti

TT2BMW said:


> sending 'stuff' in the post, (and I don't mean her last Rolo either!), etc, etc.


Go on tell us?


----------



## A3DFU

jampott said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> my new gaff
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for being terribly old fassioned here. I know my son had a quick "turn-around" when he dumped one of his gfs. And he is now happy with the new gf since more than 5 years. But to me, a little time between "jobs" is not a bad idea :roll:
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaff = pad = place of abode, Dani
> 
> Not "gf" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops  must have been too late ,,,, or too much vino  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree Dani.
> 
> Gonna have some me space now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Dani, space is also a euphemism.
> 
> space = gay sex
Click to expand...

Thanks Tim. Looks like I need to get my posts "spell checked" and/or need to learn reading before I hit the _submit_ button :roll:


----------

